# Black Desert Online FPS



## Smurf (19. Februar 2016)

1000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW) HR-02 Macho Rev.A
16GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit
480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold
120GB Samsung 840 Evo Series 2.5"
Intel Core i5 4670K 4x 3.40GHz So.1150
2048MB Inno3D GeForce GTX 770 HerculeZ X3 Ultra Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x
Asus Z87-A (C2) Intel Z87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

Liegt es an meinem System? Ist es nicht mehr gut genug? Ich habe zwar noch kein Overclocking betrieben, aber ich würde es tun for 60 fps.


----------



## Ion (19. Februar 2016)

Wie wäre es mit Details reduzieren? 
Selbst meine 780Ti packt in FullHD und höchsten Details max. 30FPS mit Vsync


----------



## Smurf (20. Februar 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Details reduzieren?
> Selbst meine 780Ti packt in FullHD und höchsten Details max. 30FPS mit Vsync


Ich habe Vsync ausgeschaltet


----------



## ein_schelm (20. Februar 2016)

Die erweiterten Grafikoptionen (die in der Beta sind) ziehen ordentlich Leistung.
Und in der Beta ist es auch so das sich massenhaft Spieler in einem Gebiet aufhalten - eine Ausnahmesituation. 

Hab die erweiterte Grafikoptionen und diesen komischen Bildschirmfilter deaktiviert und spiele mit ner R9 290 auf max. mit 60 FPS...


----------



## Smurf (22. Februar 2016)

Gibt es andere Lösungsvorschläge als Spezialeffekte ausschalten? Selbst wenn ich die Grafikeinstellungen runterschraube, kommte ich trotzdem nicht auf 40 fps.


----------



## Gripschi (22. Februar 2016)

Nein. Entweder OC um etwas zu holen oder die Regler bedienen.

Oft bekommt man ein nur wenig schlechtere Optik hin.


----------



## Grozz (22. Februar 2016)

Wollte es am Wochenende auch testen. Hab mir nen Key bei MMOGA geholt und es runtergeladen. 
Starte es und dann steht da Trying to Connect oder so. Über 1h gewartet immer noch. So ging es das ganze WE 2,99€ für umsonst! -.-


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Februar 2016)

Smurf schrieb:


> Gibt es andere Lösungsvorschläge als Spezialeffekte ausschalten? Selbst wenn ich die Grafikeinstellungen runterschraube, kommte ich trotzdem nicht auf 40 fps.



Naja also dann würde noch eine stärkere Grafikkarte helfen, die 770 zieht ja eher keine Wurst vom Teller


----------



## Smurf (22. Februar 2016)

Mein System habe ich am 25. August 2013 gekauft. Über neue Hardware und einen neuen Bildschirm habe ich schon nachgedacht.

Welche Hardware Veränderungen würdet ihr für den 34UC97-S empfehlen? Bzw. was denkt ihr über diesen Monitor? Ich bin wahrscheinlich in der falschen Sektion. Thema kann verschoben werden, falls nötig.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Februar 2016)

Oha, 980ti. Mindestens eine


----------



## Smurf (22. Februar 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Oha, 980ti. Mindestens eine


Vielleicht nehme ich dann doch einen kleineren Monitor. Bildschirm und Grafikkarte würden sonst mehr kosten als ursprünglich mein komplettes System.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Februar 2016)

Den Monitor hast du aber auch ewig  

Bis Full-HD kann man noch relativ "günstig" zocken, aber alles darüber erfordert viel Grafikpower.  Ist halt alles eine Frage der Details.


----------



## SchlimmFinger (1. März 2016)

Wie ist das Spiel.


----------



## GEChun (4. März 2016)

Also es muss net immer ne TI sein. Denk ne gebrauchte 980 würde in diesem Fall auch funktionieren. 
Der neue Monitor wird denk ich eh mit jeder Karte nicht richtig befeuert.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. März 2016)

4GB Vram ist doch viel zu wenig, allein daher würde ich keine 980 für 4k empfehlen. 
4K ist momentan noch ein teurer Spaß und das wird auch noch eine Weile so sein.


----------



## GEChun (5. März 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> 4GB Vram ist doch viel zu wenig, allein daher würde ich keine 980 für 4k empfehlen.
> 4K ist momentan noch ein teurer Spaß und das wird auch noch eine Weile so sein.



Hier geht es doch um ne Grafikkarte für Black Desert oder geht es hier im Quantum Break?
Also bei mir ist Black Desert jetzt nicht sehr Hardware hungrig, mal abgesehen davon das die 980TI für 4k zu schwach ist!
Das sind 600-700€ rausgeschmissenes Geld, wenn man die Games dafür eh nicht spielt!
Ne 980 kannste für 300+€ gebraucht kriegen


----------



## HisN (5. März 2016)

Smurf schrieb:


> Gibt es andere Lösungsvorschläge als Spezialeffekte ausschalten? Selbst wenn ich die Grafikeinstellungen runterschraube, kommte ich trotzdem nicht auf 40 fps.



Hast Du denn schon mal geschaut ob es an der Graka oder der CPU hängt?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. März 2016)

GEChun schrieb:


> Hier geht es doch um ne Grafikkarte für Black Desert oder geht es hier im Quantum Break?
> Also bei mir ist Black Desert jetzt nicht sehr Hardware hungrig, mal abgesehen davon das die 980TI für 4k zu schwach ist!
> Das sind 600-700€ rausgeschmissenes Geld, wenn man die Games dafür eh nicht spielt!
> Ne 980 kannste für 300+€ gebraucht kriegen



Ach und weil die 980 TI zu langsam für 4k ist, empfiehlst du eine 980 die natürlich noch weniger brauchbar für 4k ist? Achso  

Mit der TI kann man annehmbar spielen, muss halt ein wenig Details reduzieren wenn man mehr als 30 FPS möchte. Mit ner 980 muss ich sicherlich weitaus mehr die Grafik zurückstufen, allein schon wegen dem mangelnden Speicher. Eine 980 TI (neu) mit einer 980 (gebraucht) zu vergleichen, ist ja auch recht fair vom P/L-Verhältnis hm?  
Und nein, meine Aussage bezieht sich nicht auf Black Desert, sondern generell auf 4k. Man kauft sich ja eher selten eine Grafikkarte nur für ein Spiel.


----------



## GEChun (23. März 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ach und weil die 980 TI zu langsam für 4k ist, empfiehlst du eine 980 die natürlich noch weniger brauchbar für 4k ist? Achso
> 
> Mit der TI kann man annehmbar spielen, muss halt ein wenig Details reduzieren wenn man mehr als 30 FPS möchte. Mit ner 980 muss ich sicherlich weitaus mehr die Grafik zurückstufen, allein schon wegen dem mangelnden Speicher. Eine 980 TI (neu) mit einer 980 (gebraucht) zu vergleichen, ist ja auch recht fair vom P/L-Verhältnis hm?
> Und nein, meine Aussage bezieht sich nicht auf Black Desert, sondern generell auf 4k. Man kauft sich ja eher selten eine Grafikkarte nur für ein Spiel.



Ich hab hier nirgends etwas für 4K empfohlen...
Keine Ahnung wo du das 4k auf einmal her hast!
Und mal davon ab ne GTX 980 ist für alle zukünftigen Games in FHD vollkommen potent!
Hier geht es nur um ne gescheite Graka für BDO...

Für 4k gibt es aktuell noch keine Karte...


----------



## Zyclops (23. März 2016)

Also ich spiele Black Desert mit nahezu dem identischen System, nur das ich eine r9 280x verwende. Ich hatte noch nie FPS Probleme, hab alle Einstellungen auf High und läuft konstant auf 50-55 FPS. Man muss dazu sagen, das für mich keine sichtbaren Ruckler oder ähnliches vorhanden sind. Für einige scheint ja alles was unter 100 FPS liegt unspielbar zu sein.... Lüfter dreht bei mir zwar hoch, aber die Grafik ist mir das wert 
Und macht richtig Laune, wenn man auf die Art von Spiel steht, ich hab auf jeden Fall am Freitag angefangen damit, und bin jetzt bei knapp 3,5 Tagen Spielzeit (kaum afk zeit). Wer braucht schon Schlaf oder frische Luft


----------

